# How old is the rosie on my finger?



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

See if you can guess her age.


----------



## KJE (Apr 15, 2006)

1 year old?


----------



## becca81 (Apr 15, 2006)

I had one about that size.. I'm guessing somewhere between 9 - 18 months..


----------



## Ewok (Apr 15, 2006)

I say 7 months:}


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

heh heh few more guesses i'll tell.


----------



## PA7R1CK (Apr 15, 2006)

8-13 months?:?


----------



## ErikH (Apr 15, 2006)

7 months old?


----------



## usranger09033 (Apr 15, 2006)

*age*

I say between a year and some months like 3 months


----------



## OldHag (Apr 15, 2006)

19 months 3 days and 4 hours


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

6 years old hatched out in jan 2000. Still 2nd instar size half inch or so.Mainly nothing but vitamin water a pinhead every 4 months or so or 6 when i remember her.Last time her little cup had dust on it.I shall continue to keep her at this size as long as i can just to see.


----------



## PA7R1CK (Apr 15, 2006)

wow.... I would have never guessed 6 years!


----------



## OldHag (Apr 15, 2006)

dang....
Well, mine isnt much bigger and shes/hes 3.  I hate rosies...


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

What i want to see is if sexual maturity is reached,i believe i can keep her at this size forever or at least her lifespan whatever that might be.Her sister which i sold here in town is 4.5" or so in size.While she remains half inch.


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Apr 15, 2006)

So this isn't a joke then? More like an ongoing experiment to see just how slow a rosie can grow?  
I'm amazed that it's still alive with it being that tiny for that long.
Hom many times has it molted, just a few times over the years or did it do a bunch of tiny molts with minimal or no size gain?


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

Only 2 moults in the whole time not counting the one from first to 2nd instar.


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Apr 15, 2006)

That's amazing! I thought a spider couldn't live that long with so few molts to repair/regenerate itself. Looks like you have totally proven that you cannot judge a T's age by it's size alone!  

You said you wanted to see it reaches sexual maturity, do you have others that you have kept that small? I wonder what would happen if you has a tiny mature male and tiny mature female, would they mate, would the female make a sac at all , if she did, would it have like only a few eggs in it?

I wonder if anyone else has done such experiments?


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 15, 2006)

Its a experiment in progress i'll see where it takes me as i go,there were 15 but i forgot about them for a great while sitting on a back shelf boxes got put in front of them and i was so busy with work new baby etc.so only she survived.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 15, 2006)

my Grammastola aureostriata smaller then this one seem'S to .... never ... grow ....


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 16, 2006)

Just imagine someday it will probably molt.  Then you will wait another 3-5 years and then it will molt.  This process will continue, you will pass it on to your children. etc...... then finally after 100 years it will molt...... into an ultimate male!  Well its possible isn't it .  Just incredible.  Just think when it finally reaches 5 inches it could be already 30 years old by that time, and have the body of a  10 year old rosie .  Thats only if the insides hold out to.  But seeing has how small that rosie is you think by the time it gets to 6 inches all that extra mass will be new anyways unlike an aging human who already has all of their mass.  Someone should try this with a _B. smithi_.  "The spider who lived to be 1000 years old!".  Very cool if it could happen.


----------



## kennfreeloader (Apr 16, 2006)

a pink head every 4 months!!! haha, that sounds insanely interesting:clap: 

how do u provide it with the vitamine water since it's so small?


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 16, 2006)

With a small candy cap filled with the poly visol water in its cup,i think i can maintain this size indefinitely but time will tell.Kirdec, michelle post a pic of your T's you mentioned still being small and age remember shes only a half inch at 6 year i have perfected the bonsai T.muhahaha jking.

I think Crotalus (Lelle) has the only other valid claim to such timeframe and small T.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=30619 
I was unaware of this but he was kind enough to share it with me today also a very interesting experiment.But he is growing his out to see the effect on size if any on such a long time as a sling.I intend to keep this one as it is.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 16, 2006)

Man... my boehmei is half that size and has moulted once during the near year I've had it... I'm more frustrated than fascinated by *my* T


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok everybodys got one my bad i should have known.1/2 inch size retained in good health after six years is nothing i'll post again in 2012 see how it goes then.LoL


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 16, 2006)

DR zuum said:
			
		

> Ok everybodys got one my bad i should have known.1/2 inch six years is nothing i'll post again in 2012 see how it goes then.LoL


Hey, I hope you didn't misunderstand me there! What you have there is pretty amazing!

I just mentioned my T because I'm frustrated by it and because it refuses to moult and I hope it does so in the comming years... Yours is a bonsai T, mine is a naughty T that refuses to grow (and mine is for sure not 6 years old either).


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 16, 2006)

No its all good no prob,bro.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 16, 2006)

I just got given a Rosy sling , now i see why it was a freebie, this topic depresses me


----------



## Mina (Apr 16, 2006)

I have had mine for 4 months now, it is under an inch and according to Botar is about 2 years and 4 months old.  I feed it twice a week (when I can actually get it to eat) and it has moulted once since I got it with almost no noticeable size increase.  Compared to my other slings, which moult almost once a month like clockwork, this is almost funny.  It is one of the slings I have had for the longest and very soon it will be my smallest.


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd say maybe 2.5 years. I bought two first instar spiderlings last July and both have only moulted once and are still under 1cm LS.


----------



## Scorpiove (Apr 16, 2006)

I think after reading this it seems pretty obvious that I think all captive tarantulas are powerfed except for yours .  Imagine in the wild prey items could end up being scarce for long long periods of time.  Who knows though I guess there would have to be a lot of research done on this.  But your rosie is amazing!  I hope in 2012 its the same size .


----------



## IguanaMama (Apr 16, 2006)

I had no idea about rosies being sooooooooooooo slow.  How long can a male live after molting out with hooks?  He's big.  He must be 100 years old.


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 16, 2006)

No not really mama like i said another sling sold from the same batch is 4.5 now after 6 years.It grew steadily as did the rest except this one i stunted on purpose.As they were all fresh new hatched slings in 2000 when this started.The whole point was to show you never know how old a sling really is.

No mama a fresh rosie sling fed properly/steadily should be at least close to 3"minimum or 4" in 6 years.I started this after getting slings from a different source of species i had bred that just didnt grow worth a crap and were supposedly fresh 2nd instar while the ones i bred and were fresh from the dreaded dont buy wc parents same species grew like weeds.

For example a male minatrix i sent goterps which i bred myself went from 2nd instar to full adult in 6 months i think he was at 3 inch or a little under if i remember right.Well another one i got from elsewhere same time 2nd instar fresh supposedly just like him and was kept exactly the same has just now reached adult.So is it variance from T to T in same species or are some of the slings we get just old as dirt already hence slow growth rates or smaller adult size.


----------



## neilkane (Apr 16, 2006)

*wow*

miniture rose how sweet


----------



## Ewok (Apr 16, 2006)

wow thats amazing 6 yrs old, that makes me wonder how old my 4.5"  wild caught rosie is. :?

that cracks me up, bonsai tarantulas haha


----------



## IguanaMama (Apr 16, 2006)

Er, DR. I was being sarcastic, I know he's not 100.  I'm not _*that*_ stuuuuupid. LOL.  But, I'm still wondering how long he's got because he's stealing my heart.  Every time I open his critter keeper he runs out and takes a walk on me, it's hysterical.  I'm thinking of just going out and buying him a mature girlie, so I can oversee the breeding and make sure she doesn't eat him!

Bonsai Rosies, I like that.  Maybe you should trademark them!


----------



## DR zuum (Apr 16, 2006)

IguanaMama said:
			
		

> E
> 
> Bonsai Rosies, I like that.  Maybe you should trademark them!


Naw i almost certain theres plenty out there already.


----------



## MizM (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm always complaining about how my kids grow so darn fast, why didn't I think of this? Imagine, one bottle of formula every month....

I wonder if Ts suffer hunger pains?


----------



## Olan (Jun 4, 2019)

Update???


----------

